# SECTION permanently moved



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

SECTION permanently moved to "That's Life".

Please do not post in the Spirituality Support section if you disagree with what you read. That is what THIS section is for.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Good idea.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Agreed


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I disagree :mrgreen:

NO, its a good idea who ever thought of it 

3098


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Brilliant. Excellent idea Rev. At last someone listens to what I've been saying!!! 8) I'm not even going to venture in there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

When will we have our Atheist's Support section? We need reassurance as well Rev. :roll:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

And agnostics-r-us?

Ha, good idea though, that section was getting m.e.s.s.y


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Members emotions will start to build up if they are not allowed to air their own thoughts and feelings based on agnosticism with out debate.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Dry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Intellectualized.


----------

